# Help



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi guys

I have been in touch with some stables regarding this but no one has bothered replying.

I need an average measurement on how big a horse's head is - the width of its head and how long a face is. 

I'm in the process of arranging a photoshoot and I'm after a prop to attach to a horse's forehead some how - can anyone recommend on how i would attach said prop to forehead? I came across something called a brow bar is it? (sorry i have no idea about horses)

any help would be fantastic


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Different sizes, types and breeds of horses have different size heads, so you'd have to measure the individual horse, there wouldn't be an average. By brow bar, do you mean a brow band on a bridle? What prop are you trying to attach? 

Wouldn't it be best to ask whoever owns the horse you are using in your photoshoot?


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Elles

Thanks for getting back to me 

I am actually delivering the shoot abroad and will be arranging the horse for the shoot when I'm over there but was trying to arrange how to attach the prop to his/her head from here. So i can take the bits with me. 

Yeah i came across the brow band on a bridle and thought it may be of use? 

I am trying to attach a unicorn horn to it however no idea on how to do so successfully! x


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

sweetice2010 said:


> Hey Elles
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me
> 
> ...


The best way tbh would be with some sort of makeup adhesive that will be washable and not harm the horse in any way. Otherwise you are going to have lots of straps on it.

if you can't do this, then the best way will be like this: (excuse the rough drawing)


----------

